# River rocket



## Basscommander24 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I made the big step and sold my outboard jet. Also about two weeks ago I ordered a rockproof river rocket. I was just curious if any one else currently has one or would care to inform me of any extras they had put on there boat during the build. I love it and don't even have it yet.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 26, 2013)

We have 3 or 4 of them on our river here in PA. The Talon anchor pins seem to be a popular feature. I have seen a few Rockets with a pair of them attached to the transom. It is a heavy durable boat, so most of the guys running them use 36V Trolling Motors. Short of sonars, radios and mapping/GPS systems I am not sure what else there is rigging wise. 

Are you getting yours with sprayed Lining, carpeting or a mix?


----------



## shallowminedid (Jan 26, 2013)

do u know how do those shallow anchors work in the current? i thought about one but figured i had to modify it to go on the bow some how. it doesnt really make sense to me. who anchors off the back of the boat?


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 26, 2013)

I got the whole boat sprayed with line x. I got the desert sand color and got the exterior
Painted white to match my truck. I have heard mixed
Things about the talons and power poles. I got the 36 volt minn Kota Fortrex and 4 bank charger along with a depth finder. The boat it's the fastest inboard jet but I don't think I could find one anymore durable or well built plus Brent is a first class guy. I have called him like a million times and know he is tired of hearin from me but has took the time to talk each time. Very honest and super customer focused.


----------



## Roost (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! I am in the process of building a boat with Rockproof as well! Couldn't agree with you more about Brent and his boats! Good stuff!


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Roost what kind of boat are you building with Brent?


----------



## Roost (Jan 28, 2013)

Basscommander24 said:


> Hey Roost what kind of boat are you building with Brent?


Its an inboard project. Once it gets a little farther along ill probably start a build thread with a video series or something.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 30, 2013)

Basscommander24 said:


> I have called him like a million times and know he is tired of hearin from me but has took the time to talk each time.



I tell people, if you're not excited about buying a new boat- you likely bought the wrong one! These guys expect the calls - you're not the first expecting boat daddy to do that LOL.

A new brand new 200SJ powered boat with a .190 bottom, and a bunch of doo-dads is hard not to get excited about. The 36V TM was a wise choise IMo, there is a lot of wet surface area on that boat that size. I ran a similar hull from 2006 through 2010 (18.5' long, 66" bottom with .190ga 6061-T6 and 1/2" UHMW) and the 36V held up even long high flow spring days in heavy current.


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah I think the 101 Fortrex was definitely the right way to go. I had a 2010 Lowe 1760 cj with 115 optimax jet and I put a Fortrex 80 lbs thrust on it and was not fully satisfied with it. The Fortrex was a great trolling motor but it didn't have the extra power that I wanted and the Lowe is a very light weight boat .100 hull. Not to down Lowe boats but that boat would not take a hit, if you even got near a rock it would put a hole in it. I'm looking forward to trying out the inboard jet I have heard its the best. I thought about a power pole but I don't want that big thing hanging off the back when not in use. Do u like the UHMW on the bottom of your hull?


----------



## Roost (Jan 31, 2013)

I would go with the 101 too. I also think a set of talons would be cool.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 31, 2013)

Roost said:


> I would go with the 101 too. I also think a set of talons would be cool.



That's cause he's got them doo-dads all ready to put on his new Rocket Ride too 



Basscommander24 said:


> Lowe is a very light weight boat .100 hull. Not to down Lowe boats but that boat would not take a hit, if you even got near a rock it would put a hole in it.



To many .100 us heavy. Much depends on your river make up and many guys are making .080 hulls last a long time. For rockier rivers though, I preach .100 as a good starting point. LOL- I have owned .080, .100, .125 and four .190 bottomed jet boats. 



Basscommander24 said:


> I'm looking forward to trying out the inboard jet I have heard its the best. I thought about a power pole but I don't want that big thing hanging off the back when not in use. Do u like the UHMW on the bottom of your hull?



I am in agreement with the rocket launcher look of the Power Pole or Talons, but that isn't to say I'll never get a set. Holding the right to change my mind after further study LOL

I look at UHMW differently than most. I have seen the good and the bad and I can tell you that it will allow you to make a few extra mistakes. Bolder, less cautioned minded boaters will learn you can still dent and damage a UHMW bottomed craft. I know cause I out a sizable dent in one ~2009. Granted it would have likely totaled the craft otherwise, but nothing is ledge proof for very long. Eventually, like anything else that gets pushed to the limits - it will one day get you by surprise if you continue to "_*Boldly go where no one has gone before!*_" 

For me UHMW is a tool. When drifting it is very quiet, rather stealthy. The lubricity aspects allow you to get through areas a raw aluminum bottomed boat would stick or hold up. Often, you just need to shift weight in the boat and it comes right off. It provieds less wear and tear on the bow when beaching n cement, rock or mecadam ramps or shore areas. it also slides off them better, which is a PLUS most times LOL.

And of course, the afore mentioned live another day on a misread under power.


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just wasnt satisfied with .100 hull but thats just my opinion. The area I live in has super rocky rivers and yes they are more than navigable but your just gonna hit and there is nothing you can do about it. I plan to use the rocket just like I used the Lowe but hopefully I can avoid some of the holes. I think just by removing the friction you get when bare aluminum impacts a rock well help a lot. I don't plan on using mine like a tank But with .190 bottom and 1/2 uhmw hopefully it will take a little bit of a beating.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 31, 2013)

Basscommander24 said:


> I plan to use the rocket just like I used the Lowe but hopefully I can avoid some of the holes. I think just by removing the friction you get when bare aluminum impacts a rock well help a lot. I don't plan on using mine like a tank But with .190 bottom and 1/2 uhmw hopefully it will take a little bit of a beating.


With your stated plan, the boat is going to last you a very long time. Pay attention to the engine alarms if they ever go off, use the Merc DFI Opti oil and respect the speed. the 200HP is going to far and away out perform your lighter OBJ. Just in response alone. If we would baseline HP for a prop to be 100%, meaning you get all the HP the cowling says and you drop ~30% with the OBjet since it takes the water in and spins it arguably 180 degrees. the IB design of the SJ ramp is mayb 97-98%. 

Forward response is almost instant. You can expect to run the craft at 25mph and higher and you have the option to run it way below full throttle and feel how it enters and exits the turns at various speeds. The hull may slide more than your OBjet package, but learn to stear with throttle and wheel together and you'll be surpised. There is good and bad with the water you will push with the bow, and carring a roll of water isn't always a bad thing. It will push you to shallower water. If it was a standard non-tunneld OBjet rig, you'll be able to run more shallow.

Most of us will be good for a while and push it some as you experience the OS moments. Know this... what you consider shallow today, will change after owning the new boat. I have thousands of launches under me and I go into each day expecting to learn a little something new. I hope it is always like that for me.


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 31, 2013)

I Hope this boat does last me a very very long time. The OB jet I had was good but not exactly what I was looking for. After I went in the river rocket I was done, knew I had to have one. Do you have to sharpen and shim the impeller like you would on a outboard jet? What about cavitation ? I have heard its almost eliminated. How shallow do you think it will run?


----------



## Roost (Jan 31, 2013)

Basscommander24 said:


> I Hope this boat does last me a very very long time. The OB jet I had was good but not exactly what I was looking for. After I went in the river rocket I was done, knew I had to have one. Do you have to sharpen and shim the impeller like you would on a outboard jet? What about cavitation ? I have heard its almost eliminated. How shallow do you think it will run?


I trust Darkside with the techie questions. 

I have limited experience with IB jets but I did run in a river rocket and the new river jett boat Brent just came out with. The only times either boat cavitated were WOT in heavy rapids (sucked some air between waves if you catch my drift) Cutting back on the juice eliminated heavy current cavitation. The river rocket cavitated one other time when we launched off a ledge going down stream (boat was out of the water)


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah I have been told by several people that the cavitation is eliminated unless the boat is out of the water. Can't wait to catch a few smallies out of the river rocket. That river jet is awesome that video was super sick. I know the craftsman ship on the Rockproof boats I have saw is second to none. Brent really has in my opinion the best inboard and outboard jets on the market and I have been in a lot of boats. His boats are made for years of abuse.


----------



## Roost (Jan 31, 2013)

Basscommander24 said:


> Yeah I have been told by several people that the cavitation is eliminated unless the boat is out of the water. Can't wait to catch a few smallies out of the river rocket. That river jet is awesome that video was super sick. I know the craftsman ship on the Rockproof boats I have saw is second to none. Brent really has in my opinion the best inboard and outboard jets on the market and I have been in a lot of boats. His boats are made for years of abuse.


I cant think of a $30k-plus river fishing jet boat that I wouldnt be happy with lol. When It comes to a solid boat built to take a beating, I think Brents boats are at the top of the pack.


----------



## Basscommander24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah that is true. I like the uhmw and the ability to design ur boat exactly the way that you want it. I paid 20k for my first outboard jet so I didn't blink an eye throwing an extra 10k toward a rockproof boat. When you get some pics of the boat your building with Brent I'd like to see it. Roost I'm guessing just from your videos you fish the susky a lot?


----------



## Roost (Jan 31, 2013)

Good point with the custom aspect of his boats, that could actually be the best part! He has worked with me and allowed some noticeable changes to my boat. Its so exciting to watch it come together. 
The susky and its tribs are the only water I fish. Not that I wouldn't enjoy to see some new water but I'm very content where I'm at. Shoot me a pm with you email and ill send you some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 31, 2013)

Unlike outboard jet pumps, the SJ pump is pressurized and self loading. So the little hiccups in deep chop and jumping off waves or falls is going to happen. They dont shut down where you have to drop the throttle completely and reload. Hull Shape will reduce Cavitation to a degree. I’ll stay off that subject but bow entry will help reduce this. 

Yes the impeller will wear. But at a fraction of the time you had with the outboard impeller. Very little maintenance with these pumps. 

Key factor IMO is the high rev alarm. If this is going off, shut it down quickly. Best of luck with the boat, you’ll love it.


----------



## Basscommander24 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't wait to get the boat lol. There are getting to be a lot of river rockets down here. A lot of the big lake tournament fisherman are switching to the river and getting inboard jets. I will post some pics when I get it. Thanks for all the info from everyone.


----------

